# Any advice on breeding my Kaloula Pulchra ??



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I've done so much research on breeding these but there's so little helpful information out there.

Mid Nov - Stopped feeding and spraying. (No heatmat at this point so natural cooling)
Early-Mid Feb - started spraying & added mat (25'c hot side)
Early Mar - Woke up. Started feeding.
Mid-End Mar - Heavy feeding. Daily spraying
2nd Apr - Male moved into rain chamber with 2hrs 'rain' per night

However... all the male wants to do is climb out of the chamber when the rain is on (The tub is 18" high and for a fat blob they're quite agile!!)

I unplugged the pump on 5th Apr and later that night he let out two rather pathetic churps. Nothing like the MOO on youtube, more like the noise I make in this video (Click the following pic for the audio)


I'm wondering whether I should either
a) add the female and hope for the best
b) try a gentler approach, maybe the vibration/noise from the pump is spooking the male, or maybe the rain is too much ??
c) open to ideas :2thumb:

Here's a vid of the rain chamber design... sorted the earlier faults by putting pebbles over the holes and covering the tray in weed fabric to spread the water dripping through... works much better...

NEW design >HERE<

( & for those who didn't see my first run... OLD design >HERE< )


According to the weather forecast we've got a week of rain ahead up here in the north east (It's raining now too!!) which I can onnly assume will help matters :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Sorry dude, this is no help at all- but I was in fits at the 'impersonation'!:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> Sorry dude, this is no help at all- but I was in fits at the 'impersonation'!:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


At first I tried explaining it... but how the hell would you explain something like that ?? :lol2:
the best explanation I could come up with was... when we say uh-uh (as in NO) without actually talking, but with three Uh's at varying volumes/pitches

Anyway... decided to chuck the rain on.... and within a few mins he was off into the water and climbing up the hosepipe to get out :bash:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Might be worth giving it a rest for a day or two, then trying him again- he might get the idea in the end.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Well you have given it a good go.The only two things that I can add is get another male,often male frogs and toads need some competition to breed,and frogs and toads often breed when there is low pressure for some reason.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Is it me, or is this entire section becoming a maternity ward? :whistling2:


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

colinm said:


> Well you have given it a good go.The only two things that I can add is get another male,often male frogs and toads need some competition to breed,and frogs and toads often breed when there is low pressure for some reason.


I tried to get him in the mood by playing the youtube clip of them calling (Recorded it onto my phone so I can play it anytime) but it didn't seem to make any difference 
Another male is possible I suppose, two shops have them close(ish) but with quarantine periods etc (They're nearly all WC - i'm beginning to see why LOL)

There's no desperate rush or need to breed em... just having a pair and their tank move coincided with a good cooling time, I thought i'd give it a go... I don't even know how old they are... I assume old enough due to the males dark throat and the fact he used to croak every night 10-15mins after lights out (My desk lamp not their light) but this was in sept/oct.

I tried a sponge filter but its just no good whatsoever, totally useless in a cpl of inches of water. So tried a digi timer 5 mins on 5 mins off and still he floated in the water for a few mins then started climbing the walls!!

Only thing I can think of now is that the vibration from the pump is upsetting him... the only way I could solve this is with an external filter & I don't have £40 floating around spare

Think i'll just chuck the female in tonight and see what happens

Might just end up chucking my canes in the chamber and seing if they're up for it... :lol2:


Oh and Ron... <Sings> It's the most wonderful time... of the yyyeeeeeaaarrrrrrr <stops>


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Bad form double posting but :Na_Na_Na_Na:

So... decided to put the female in anyway... see if her being around would either spur him on to croaking or he'd jump her anyway.
Also, changed my digi timer so it comes on for 2 mins, then off for 3, for 2 hours. (Plan being less vibration etc but still a decent rainfall as the tray empties during the 3 mins off time)

Anyway.... they both dug down lastnight.

Tonight... the male was at the top of the tub and the female was attempting to climb the hosepipe to get out too. :bash:
(Poor fatass couldn't get a grip tho :lol2

AARRGGGHHHHHH


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont know if Andrew has had experience of breeding these but hes's certainly bred other microhylids im sure so maybe drop him a pm and he could make some suggestions


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Had a thought, while I was off in Internet Wilderness; what shelter do they have in the rain chamber? We know how shy they are, could they just be feeling too exposed?


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Originally I did wonder whether I needed something for them to bury in, so asked wor AlexM and he said I should, so they've got a cat litter tray with a cpl inches of cocofibre which they can bury into and cover themselves with.
The male is now in the habit of climbing up INTO the drip tray for a cpl of hours after their light goes out. :lol2:









Taken a few mins ago.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

BUMPAGE

I'm close to giving up now to be honest... apart from 2 nights when i've heard pathetic calling attempts, the male has been silent.
I slowed the flow using a piece of tube with holes in, still directed into the dripper tray, and lessened the vibration from the pump using dishcloths, and it does seem to have calmed him down (He's not climbing the walls!!) but no signs of him doing any decent calling (Which is a shame as he used to call EVERY NIGHT in his old tank last year)

Not even heard a peep out of my cane toad lately either :bash:

So looks like its up to the ADF to give me babies this year... and as I already know... thats certainly not an easy task either !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

My Kaloula Pulchra Calling - YouTube

Was so close to pulling the plug on this attempt until next year... and then the male goes ahead and does this !!! :lol2:

I hope he isn't just messing with me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> My Kaloula Pulchra Calling - YouTube
> 
> Was so close to pulling the plug on this attempt until next year... and then the male goes ahead and does this !!! :lol2:
> 
> I hope he isn't just messing with me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I see why people compare it to a 'cow call'. Good luck, mate!


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

BUMP

Anybody... somebody ???? 

He slipped off her back the other night as she was shedding, and low and behold, hasn't shut up since.
I examined her and saw no eggs.
I'm SO close to pulling the plug but i've gotten so close it'd be a shame to waste the effort and sleepless nights.
I've whacked a mat on the side of the chamber to try and warm everything up, not only because it's bloody cold here today but also to try and stimulate her, as they went from terrestrial with 25'c warmside to aquatic at room temp (20-22)

i thought about seperating her and feeding her some more but I offered them both food a few weeks ago and they weren't interested in the slightest... plus I can't sleep with him in my room so if I did seperate her, she'd have to go downstairs with him and that just gets messy & complicated with mats and lights etc.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> BUMP
> 
> Anybody... somebody ????
> 
> ...


Red i ain't got any wise words,i Know nothing of this species,all i can offer is keep banging ya head against the wall,one day it WILL give way.what you have done so far is awesome,give it just a while longer whist this low pressure lasts,ya never know,it might still happen
how many have got so close to pull the plug just a bit too soon we'll never know.
best of luck
Stu


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

soundstounite said:


> Red i ain't got any wise words,i Know nothing of this species,all i can offer is keep banging ya head against the wall,one day it WILL give way.what you have done so far is awesome,give it just a while longer whist this low pressure lasts,ya never know,it might still happen
> how many have got so close to pull the plug just a bit too soon we'll never know.
> best of luck
> Stu


Yup, that's true Stu... best to carry on if poss and hope it turns out for the best.

However.... it seems *the frogs themselves have given up* !!! I kid you not !!!
:lol2:

The male called throughout Saturday night into Sunday morning.
When I got up at 11am they were both on the land area (They haven't been on there in atleast a week)
When the rain came on they both hopped in the water and the male croaked about 5 times, but very half-assed.
No croaking Sun night-Mon. It rained here on Mon so I turned the rain on (low) for about 6 hours... they swam about in the water for a good few hours but no calling.
Back on land after their rain and have been on it ever since.
I chucked 3 crickets on land and they seem to have disappeared, will check properly later.

But it seems the male atleast has had enough of trying and the female, well, she was never ready/in the mood anyway.

I'll keep them in the chamber another week maybe, just to make sure, and will continue to feed them if they're eating but if the male doesn't call anymore then I'll pull the plug and try again next year... hopefully with more success.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I wonder if the key is the preparation of the *female*, to start with? In FBTs, for example, the males don't really seem to need the winter cooling, although it possibly makes them even *more* keen- but they are ready to bonk anytime. The female, however, will only respond properly when she is egg-laden. Could there be something of this here? The male thinks: 'Oooh, rain; must be mating time', but the female, without whatever preps her for it, doesn't respond appropriately? Just guessing here...:blush:


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

You could definitely be onto something there Ron.
Pollywog told me the temp should be around 14'c during their brumation.
(Think i'll ask him how I can get ahold of the article he wrote on breeding these)
It wasn't, it was probably nearer 18'c (They were just under my bed) so the fem could well have been the problem from the start (Who'd have thought a woman could be a problem!! LOL)

I think I know why they never breed in captivity... coz they're :censor: idiots !! :lol2:

Seriously, 4 days of not a peep, then a series of 4 or 5 calls.
Then heavy rain so put their rain on for about 6 hrs, no calling that night.
but last night he decided to go mental and croak every 5 mins for hours !!!
He's starting to do it now too (I'm NOT in the mood for it tonight!!!!!)

But yeah, eventhough the fem looks bigger, I think she's just full of air due to spending most of her time in the water.


I think it's deffo time to pull the plug now tho, their behaviour is too weird, and considering the male has been in the chamber 6 weeks, the female 5 weeks, both haven't eaten in that time eventhough food has been offered weekly, they must be starving. (Next yr i'll feed them up more before chambering... if I attempt it next year at all!!)


----------

